# Gb Ota Manual Update.zip



## hoppermi

Thanks to spjetrovic over @ XDA we have the update.zip for the GB update for your use now.
http://www.multiupload.com/HAG3RFTBY6

1. Follow imnuts instructions for preparing for OTA found here http://rootzwiki.com...for-the-gb-ota/
2. place file on root of SD card and rename to update.zip
3. boot to stock recovery and select apply update.zip from sd card

I've been told it takes a while to complete, so be patient

Original Thread http://forum.xda-dev...96#post19716796


----------



## hoppermi

Link is fixed.


----------



## ceredics

Darn


----------



## hoppermi

Update OP w/ new link. enjoy!


----------



## kj1060

Is this really safe to use or would it be better to wait until the 29th?


----------



## SPjetrovic

Work perfect


----------



## hoppermi

kj1060 said:


> Is this really safe to use or would it be better to wait until the 29th?


It has been used at least a dozen times by ppl in IRC. I used it myself.
If it was bogus it wouldn't even flash in stock recovery


----------



## Birthofahero

So what's the "new color scheme"?


----------



## Str8ridr

Yes, wondering that too


----------



## hoppermi

Nothing you haven't seen on the other GB leaks, unfortunately.

BTW this is 2.3.6 and it has a build date 4 days after "EP4P"


----------



## Str8ridr

Just Odin'd back to EE4, whats the button combo for factory recovery? Been so long I forgot!


----------



## hoppermi

asdecker said:


> Just Odin'd back to EE4, whats the button combo for factory recovery? Been so long I forgot!


vol.up+home+power


----------



## Str8ridr

BTW I made the mistake of putting .zip at the end of the file when I renamed it. That caused a no-go. Leave.zip off


----------



## hoppermi

asdecker said:


> BTW I made the mistake of putting .zip at the end of the file when I renamed it. That caused a no-go. Leave.zip off


yeah, if you use windows 7 it tends to add the .zip for you so if you put .zip it ends up .zip.zip


----------



## lane32x

hoppermi said:


> yeah, if you use windows 7 it tends to add the .zip for you so if you put .zip it ends up .zip.zip


Folder Options- Show file extensions.

Well....rather...uncheck hide extensions.


----------



## cmdrfrog

Can't you just use the orange CWM and use the update.zip function? I thought going back to ee4 was just so the update engine would detect and download the update.


----------



## hoppermi

cmdrfrog said:


> Can't you just use the orange CWM and use the update.zip function? I thought going back to ee4 was just so the update engine would detect and download the update.


Maybe you can use CWM, but you still have to be on stock EE4 as the update checks your system before installing


----------



## kj1060

So I updated using the file and instructions provided. Only a few of my apps seemed to lose log in information, but most seemed to retain it (I thought it would do a factory reset). Seems to be very snappy, only a few redraws after resart (didn't recognize sim card after rebooting from update, but did after a second reboot). I also seem to have a much stronger signal than before.

I am just curious if these are the same values other people are getting: Firmware Version: 2.3.6, Baseband version: i510.06 V.EP4 SCH-I510.EP4, Kernal Version: 2.3.6.35.7-EP4, Build Number: SCH-I510.EP4

I am getting Quadrants scores between 1300 and 1600 (1555 highest). Yes I know they don't matter, but maybe someone would find the information useful.


----------



## hoppermi

kj1060 said:


> So I updated using the file and instructions provided. Only a few of my apps seemed to lose log in information, but most seemed to retain it (I thought it would do a factory reset). Seems to be very snappy, only a few redraws after resart (didn't recognize sim card after rebooting from update, but did after a second reboot). I also seem to have a much stronger signal than before.
> 
> I am just curious if these are the same values other people are getting: Firmware Version: 2.3.6, Baseband version: i510.06 V.EP4 SCH-I510.EP4, Kernal Version: 2.3.6.35.7-EP4, Build Number: SCH-I510.EP4
> 
> I am getting Quadrants scores between 1300 and 1600 (1555 highest). Yes I know they don't matter, but maybe someone would find the information useful.


Yes, that is what I have also. Congrats and Enjoy


----------



## spc_hicks09

cmdrfrog said:


> Can't you just use the orange CWM and use the update.zip function? I thought going back to ee4 was just so the update engine would detect and download the update.


I can confirm that this does not work.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## cueball2010

How do we root after installing the update? Is it as simple as installing CWM and superuser?


----------



## hoppermi

cueball2010 said:


> How do we root after installing the update? Is it as simple as installing CWM and superuser?


I was able to get root by installing CWM and then flashing SU in cwm. but I can't keep cwm this way. it keeps going back to stock recovery. If you flash imoseyons kernel and SU ppl are reporting that the CWM recovery sticks.


----------



## landshark

hoppermi said:


> I was able to get root by installing CWM and then flashing SU in cwm. but I can't keep cwm this way. it keeps going back to stock recovery. If you flash imoseyons kernel and SU ppl are reporting that the CWM recovery sticks.


The stock kernel will always overwrite cwm and revert you back to stock recovery. The only way to keep this from happening is to flash a non-stock custom kernel

Sent from the Shark tank using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bL33d

anyone make a cwm version yet?


----------



## hoppermi

bL33d said:


> anyone make a cwm version yet?


there is one being tested in IRC. Probably will be posted before too long.


----------



## Turtlebear

Dumb question, but for warrantee purposes, this .zip will be the same as if I had just waited for the OTA update? Verizon wouldn't be able to tell the difference if I took my phone in for service sometime in the future?


----------



## coreysr

Can someone give me the info on using odin for this update. Out of the the options in odin: repartion, auto reboot and f.
Reset time. Im coming from gummycharged gbe 2.1 so I have voodoo active. Also, I kmow its off topic but when the modems are released I might just flash those until the modders improve the build. When flashing just the modems all those boxes are unchecked?


----------



## hoppermi

Turtlebear said:


> Dumb question, but for warrantee purposes, this .zip will be the same as if I had just waited for the OTA update? Verizon wouldn't be able to tell the difference if I took my phone in for service sometime in the future?


no. it is identical to the ota. it is the ota.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Yup, and the update.zip format will flash the radios as well, unlike flashing any other .zips in CWM. All the OTA does is push the update.zip to your phone, send you popup notification about it, which when accepted takes you the stock recovery and flashes the update.zip. It's also why you don't really have to wipe and restore data, though honestly it would be a good idea. But you have to be stock EE4 first anyway, and I doubt many of us are running that as our daily.


----------



## SparkyXI

coreysr said:


> Can someone give me the info on using odin for this update. Out of the the options in odin: repartion, auto reboot and f.
> Reset time. Im coming from gummycharged gbe 2.1 so I have voodoo active. Also, I kmow its off topic but when the modems are released I might just flash those until the modders improve the build. When flashing just the modems all those boxes are unchecked?


You *do not* want to use odin for this update. You need to be back to Stock, unrooted EE4 in order for this update to work. See this thread for instructions to get back to stock EE4.


----------



## Turtlebear

Thanks guys! I'm very happy to be re-warranteed for the moment - I can't afford to replace this phone if I break it :\ and I don't feel like I'm making a huge sacrifice in performance by having it on a stock build anymore.

Still, if Liberty or Cyanogen come to the charge, I probably won't be able to stop myself...


----------



## Cruiserdude

Good to hear you're happy, Turtlebear. The actual ota is expected to push tomorrow, and as long as they don't change it from what they said, this update.zip method will give you the exact same thing.

But since you seem to be wary of modding your phone due to the warranty, realize you can always use odin to return to a stock build. I don't know of anything you can flash in cwm that screws up your phone that can't be fixed with Odin. So if you flash a custom rom and your phone is bootlooping, you can just Odin back to a stock build and start over.

Really the only ways you can screw up beyond repair on Odin are if you click the Phone button instead of PDA, if you flash a file for a different phone, or if it fails the hashcheck and you remove the md5 extension instead of downloading again. NEVER bypass a hashcheck, and there's not much to worry about.


----------



## dwitherell

hoppermi said:


> Yup, and the update.zip format will flash the radios as well, unlike flashing any other .zips in CWM. All the OTA does is push the update.zip to your phone, send you popup notification about it, which when accepted takes you the stock recovery and flashes the update.zip. It's also why you don't really have to wipe and restore data, though honestly it would be a good idea. But you have to be stock EE4 first anyway, and I doubt many of us are running that as our daily.


Not sure if any are interested, but if you already are on (or if you flash back to) EE4 modems you can use a file listed in the same thread above to update the modems to EP4D in CWM.


----------



## Cookemandan

Update is awesome so far I have not randomly lost data all day! It would happen a minimum of 3-5 times everyday didn't matter where or when!


----------



## HemiDroid03

I'm Le'fraid

I'm more comfortable with Odin and CWM then I am using STOCK RECOVERY... DUN DUN DUUUUUUUN!


----------



## Cruiserdude

Well the update.zip function in CWM is just ported from stock recovery anyway, and it will only flash signed packages, so no need to worry if you somehow select the wrong one. You just boot it and select update.zip and its just like the OTA from that point.


----------



## kvcummins

I have tried several times to use the update.zip method, but I keep getting a bad signature on the file. I've even downloaded it from different sites in case I got a bad file. Anybody else having this problem? I had been on the Gummy charged GBE ROM, but I Odin'd back to the EE2(?) stock image. And now I can't get the new update (Iowa may be low on the OTA list).


----------



## hoppermi

kvcummins said:


> I have tried several times to use the update.zip method, but I keep getting a bad signature on the file. I've even downloaded it from different sites in case I got a bad file. Anybody else having this problem? I had been on the Gummy charged GBE ROM, but I Odin'd back to the EE2(?) stock image. And now I can't get the new update (Iowa may be low on the OTA list).


I'm sorry that you are having difficulty. You have to be on stock EE4 to use this update. If you are and it still won't work. I would suggest using dwitherell's cwm method of installing the update found here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10567-ep4dstockcwmfull-deodexed-stock-some-extras/ it comes prerooted deodexed and with a couple add ons like reboot options. Also is a modem updater that runs from cwm that will update the ee4 modems to ep4d modems.


----------



## kvcummins

Hrumph! Downloaded it one more time, and it worked. Tomorrow, I take back root!


----------



## hoppermi

kvcummins said:


> Hrumph! Downloaded it one more time, and it worked. Tomorrow, I take back root!


I'm glad it finally worked for you, enjoy!


----------



## jselden73

Worked perfectly. Thanks. Flashed an Odin over on xda a few days ago an had massive battery drain. Flashed this and back to normal.


----------



## ws6driver

Worked but don't like it.


----------



## trparky

What's not to like?

Don't like the theme? Root, deodex, and install a different theme.


----------



## jwalker007

I must be an idiot. I have tried the download and update.zip method, but keep getting the triangle error message with the android character. I have downloaded the file from different links on my mac, dragged the folder over to the root folder, changed the folder to .zip and saved and still have not been able to install. I have made sure I am holding the volume up, power and home button. I then use the volume button to select the update.zip and then hit home to select. What am I doing wrong. Thanks.


----------



## shrike1978

jwalker007 said:


> I must be an idiot. I have tried the download and update.zip method, but keep getting the triangle error message with the android character. I have downloaded the file from different links on my mac, dragged the folder over to the root folder, changed the folder to .zip and saved and still have not been able to install. I have made sure I am holding the volume up, power and home button. I then use the volume button to select the update.zip and then hit home to select. What am I doing wrong. Thanks.


Are you starting from bone stock EE4? If it has been modified in any way whatsoever (rooted, romed, etc), the update.zip will not work.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Just to be fully clear, there is no "root folder" per se. That just means you put it on the base directory of the sdcard, aka, not in any folder. Then you rename just that zip file to update.zip You probably knew all that, but I'm just making sure we're covering all the bases.


----------



## jwalker007

Thanks everyone. Yes its stock EE4 never been rooted, just have Go Launcher installed. What i download is a folder with files in it called update_EE4B_to_EP4D, about 115 mb.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottyb112

This may be a dumb question, But can you still do the manual update if you are not rooted?


----------



## shrike1978

scottyb112 said:


> This may be a dumb question, But can you still do the manual update if you are not rooted?


You can only do it if you're not rooted. The update package is just the differences between EE4 and EP4, and if you've made any modifications to the base OS (such as rooting), it will bomb. We already have some full rooted packages floating around, but to do this file, you have to be on stock, unrooted EE4.


----------



## scottyb112

shrike1978 said:


> You can only do it if you're not rooted. The update package is just the differences between EE4 and EP4, and if you've made any modifications to the base OS (such as rooting), it will bomb. We already have some full rooted packages floating around, but to do this file, you have to be on stock, unrooted EE4.


 I am 100% non rooted, an have no modifications.. Just some of the posts I've read must of been from users that are already rooted, and wasn't sure if it was for root users only.. But thank you for your reply, I was hoping that was the answer. I think I might give it a whirl if I can follow the directions properly!


----------



## scottyb112

Is there a youtube video on how to do this? I'm not too keen on some of the lingo, and I'm not a computer wiz.. But seeing it makes it much easier for me, on a comfort level of not screwing anything up... Thanks!


----------



## landshark

It's actually extremely simple once you understand what everyone is talking about when they say the "root of the sd card." Here is what you need to do:

1. If you haven't already done so, go here and download the USB drivers for the Charge:
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/verizon-wireless/SCH-I510RAAVZW
After the file has downloaded, double click on it to complete the installation process
2. On your phone, go menu=>settings=>applications=>development, and make sure usb debugging is checked
3. Connect your phone to your computer with the usb cable that came with your phone (the one connected to the plug which you use to charge your phone)
4. Let the driver software establish a connection between your phone and computer
5. Pull down the notification bar (The black bar at the top of the screen where the clock, battery, and signal icons are)
6. Click on the bar that reads, "usb connected", not the one that says "usb debugging connected"
7. You will come to a screen with a green droid, click the gray bar that reads, "Connect storage to PC"
8. An autoplay window will pop up on your computer, click on "open folder to view files"
9. The window that now opens is the root of your sd card, drag and drop the file you downloaded here
10. Rename it to update if you haven't already (It was already a zip file so if you name it update.zip you will most likely be naming it update.zip.zip and it won't work)
11. Close that window, and on your phone click the gray "Disconnect storage from PC" bar
12 Wait until media scanning finishes, then hit the back button to go back to your homescreen
13. Hold the power button for about two seconds until the long press power menu appears and choose "power off"
14. Once the phone is completely off, hold down the volume up, power, and home buttons and release all three at the same time the instant the samsung logo flashes on the screen for the second time
15. You are now in stock android recovery. Use the volume button to move the highlight bar to "apply update from sd card" then hit the home button
16. You will be taken to a screen with a droid, a white box with an arrow coming out of the box, and a progress bar
17. This process should take about 15-20 minutes. Phone will reboot when the update is finished and the reboot should take a few minutes. Done. Enjoy your Gingerbread.


----------



## scottyb112

landshark said:


> It's actually extremely simple once you understand what everyone is talking about when they say the "root of the sd card." Here is what you need to do:
> 
> 1. If you haven't already done so, go here and download the USB drivers for the Charge:
> http://www.samsung.c.../SCH-I510RAAVZW
> After the file has downloaded, double click on it to complete the installation process
> 2. On your phone, go menu=>settings=>applications=>development, and make sure usb debugging is checked
> 3. Connect your phone to your computer with the usb cable that came with your phone (the one connected to the plug which you use to charge your phone)
> 4. Let the driver software establish a connection between your phone and computer
> 5. Pull down the notification bar (The black bar at the top of the screen where the clock, battery, and signal icons are)
> 6. Click on the bar that reads, "usb connected", not the one that says "usb debugging connected"
> 7. You will come to a screen with a green droid, click the gray bar that reads, "Connect storage to PC"
> 8. An autoplay window will pop up on your computer, click on "open folder to view files"
> 9. The window that now opens is the root of your sd card, drag and drop the file you downloaded here
> 10. Rename it to update if you haven't already (It was already a zip file so if you name it update.zip you will most likely be naming it update.zip.zip and it won't work)
> 11. Close that window, and on your phone click the gray "Disconnect storage from PC" bar
> 12 Wait until media scanning finishes, then hit the back button to go back to your homescreen
> 13. Hold the power button for about two seconds until the long press power menu appears and choose "power off"
> 14. Once the phone is completely off, hold down the volume up, power, and home buttons and release all three at the same time the instant the samsung logo flashes on the screen for the second time
> 15. You are now in stock android recovery. Use the volume button to move the highlight bar to "apply update from sd card" then hit the home button
> 16. You will be taken to a screen with a droid, a white box with an arrow coming out of the box, and a progress bar
> 17. This process should take about 15-20 minutes. Phone will reboot when the update is finished and the reboot should take a few minutes. Done. Enjoy your Gingerbread.


 Hey thank you landshark, I appreciate you taking your time to help me out with a step by step. I will try this shortly when I get off work,


----------



## scottyb112

It was a success! Thanks again for your help, I appreciate it


----------



## jwalker007

Thanks for your help. Downloaded with Chrome and it did not unzip like Safari did. Was able to update after that. Works great.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluidj

Why hasn't anyone bothered to mention that this update forces your search button to Bing??


----------



## charlie_c

fluidj said:


> Why hasn't anyone bothered to mention that this update forces your search button to Bing??


Probably because no one else is experiencing it. Mine is definitely still Google.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Yeah, mine too, you must have done something wrong. All Droid phones are sold as "Google experience" devices and as such have all the Google apps and such. A phone that has Google's logo on the back isn't gonna have Bing.


----------

